# Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2017)

Redaktionell







*Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?
 Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7150 €?​*
*Oft werden Verfahren gegen Schwarzangler ja eingestellt. Hier gabs einmal eine Verhandlung und ein Urteil. 2 Männer wurden an der Alz in einem Schlauchboot mit Wobbler an der Spinnrute erwischt. Der Angeklagte:  
"Er habe dem Kollegen nur zeigen wollen, wie Angeln geht." *

Quelle:
*Alz-Angler: Geldstrafe nach Probewurf*
https://www.ovb-online.de/rosenheim/chiemgau/alz-angler-geldstrafe-nach-probewurf-9411957.html

Als Angeklagter muss man nicht die Wahrheit sagen, kann sich verteidigen wie man will, das ist keine Frage. 

Jeder Angler wird aber wohl die Aussagen des Angeklagten im Prozeß auch schnell als "Schutzbehauptungen" entlarvt haben:


> _Der Augenzeuge winkte die Schlauchbootbesatzung zu sich, wies sich mit seiner Dienstplakette aus, verlangte Fischereischein und Fischereierlaubnis. Der Maurer aus Obing hat eigentlich beides – aber nicht dabei. Als sich der 55-Jährige skeptisch zeigte, bot ihm der Angler 50 Euro an. Der Aufseher ließ sich nicht bestechen, sondern erstattete Anzeige. Außerdem stellte er die Angel samt Zubehör sicher._





> _In dem Prozess behauptete der Angeklagte zunächst, er sei mit seinem Bekannten am Ufer gestanden, nicht im Schlauchboot gesessen. Er habe dem Kollegen nur zeigen wollen, wie Angeln geht. Er räumte ein, an der Schnur habe sich ein Wobbler, eine Art Plastikfischchen mit zwei Drillingshaken, befunden. Gleichzeitig beteuerte er: „Es war nicht geplant, einen Fisch zu fangen.“_


Nicht nur, dass er keine Angelerlaubnis hatte, auch das Bootsangeln ist da sowieso nicht erlaubt. Auch wenn er keinen Fisch gefangen hatte, war damit der Verstoss gegen geltendes Recht klar. 

Der Angeklagte erhielt eine Strafbefehl über 70 Tagessätze (a 60 €), was bei seinen Einkommen eine Strafe von 4.200 Euro gemacht hätte.

Dagegen legte der Angeklagte Einspruch ein, weswegen es zur Verhandlung kam.

Hier forderte die Staatsanwaltschaft dann 130 Tagessätze zu 55€, also 7150 €.

Erst als der Angeklagte dann in letzter Minute seinen Einspruch zurücknahm, liess sich dann auch die Staatsanwaltschaft darauf ein.

---------------------------------------​
Ob 4.200 Euro oder 7.150 Euro, beides happige Strafen für Schwarzangeln. Im Normalfall werden ja solche Verfahren oft gar nicht erst weiter verfolgt, sondern eingestellt.

Und dann hier tausende Euro Strafe, wohl auch, weil der Angeklagte sich "rausreden/winden" wollte. 

Hätte er nicht am Ende nachgegeben, wäre es bei einem Urteil wohl eher zur von der Staatsanwaltschaft geforderten höheren Urteil gekommen.

*Wie findet ihr das Urteil?*
Ist das angemessen für schwarzangeln?

Ist das zu hoch, weil schwarzangeln eigentlich ein Kavaliersdelikt ist und ja nichts gefangen wurde?

Oder hätte er für den Versuch, sich rauszureden, gar gleich die noch höhere Strafe kassieren sollen?

Oder gar einfach einen Freispruch?

Da bin ich auf Meinungen gespannt. 

Thomas Finkbeiner

AKTUALISIERUNG 12 Uhr 36:


Andal schrieb:


> Der Bericht wurde allerdings jetzt korrigiert. Er steht jetzt mit *7.150,- €* in der Fett'n.
> 
> https://www.chiemgau24.de/chiemgau/...chen-seebruck-dieses-urteil-sich-9412416.html


----------



## wusel345 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

1. Wie blöd muss man sein, gerade in Bayern einen FA zu bestechen. Das kann nur nach hinten losgehen.

2. 4200€ sind völlig ok. Wenn sich das rumspricht und weitere Richter in der gesamten BRD halten sich daran, Schwarzangler zu solch hohen Geldstrafen zu verknacken hat man vielleicht eine Chance, das Schwarzangeln einzudämmen. 

Das ist aber nur meine Meinung. Bin auch FA. Mal schauen, was von den anderen kommt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Das ist aber nur meine Meinung.


Kann ja hier auch nur um Meinung gehen - danach hab ich ja auch gefragt..


----------



## hecht99 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

Ehrlich gesagt, wenn ich von der älteren Generation höre was die in unseren Bächen so alles angestellt haben, um an ein paar Forellen zu kommen und denen ist außer 1mal Autowaschen oder so nie was passiert, find ich die 4000 Euro schon überzogen.
Auf der anderen Seite kann ich es auch nicht haben, wenn sich jemand an meinem Forellenteich oder an den Vereins- und Verbandsgewässern wo ich Aufseher bin bereichern würde. Aber 4000 Euronen ist schon ne Ansage.
Meiner Meinung nach müsste halt mal ein einheitlicher Strafenkatalog ähnlich dem Bußgeldkatalog im Straßenverkehr eingeführt werden, um manche Willkür bei der Urteilsbegründung auszuschließen.
Ich hab in meiner Tätigkeit als Fischereiaufseher 2 Anzeigen fürs Angeln mit lebenden Köderfisch mitbekommen und jedes mal ist das Verfahren wegen Geringfügigkeit eingestellt worden.
Ich persönlich finde 4000 Euro überzogen, gerade in Hinblick auf die Schwarzfischerkarrieren eines jeden Schuljungen


----------



## angler1996 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

naja gut, man müßte die Urteilsbegründung kennen#h
 Ich denke mal, dass die den Bestechungsversuch ( völlig dumm)
 mit gewertet haben - das wird dann halt heftig
 Ansonsten kommen da einige Verstöße zusammen und von Einsicht ins Fehlverhalten kann man auch nicht gerade sprechen
 Insgesamt dumm angestellt .
 Ob das Maß angemessen ist fehlt mir der Vergleich


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*



hecht99 schrieb:


> hereiaufseher 2 Anzeigen fürs Angeln mit lebenden Köderfisch mitbekommen und jedes mal ist das Verfahren wegen Geringfügigkeit eingestellt worden.


Gut.

Lebender Köfi ist nur Tierschutzgedrisse und zudem nicht überall verboten - Schwarzangeln ist dagegen (versuchtes) Fischklauen zu  Lasten ehrlicher(er) Angler/Bewirtschafter/Vereine.

Köfi würd ich (als Aufseher) nicht mal anzeigen, Schwarzangeln schon.


----------



## hecht99 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> naja gut, man müßte die Urteilsbegründung kennen#h
> Ich denke mal, dass die den Bestechungsversuch ( völlig dumm)
> mit gewertet haben - das wird dann halt heftig
> Ansonsten kommen da einige Verstöße zusammen und von Einsicht ins Fehlverhalten kann man auch nicht gerade sprechen
> ...



Stimmt, wenn der Bestechungsversuch mit gewertet wurde, muss ich meine Antwort von oben richtig stellen, dann finde ich das Strafmaß voll in Ordnung


----------



## Zander Jonny (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

Tja, Dummheit muss bestraft werden 

Also, schwarz angeln mit Boot auf einem Gewässer wo Bootsangeln nicht erlaubt ist |rolleyes Respekt :m


----------



## hecht99 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Lebender Köfi ist nur Tierschutzgedrisse und zudem nicht überall verboten - Schwarzangeln ist dagegen (versuchtes) Fischklauen zu Lasten ehrlicher(er) Angler/Bewirtschafter/Vereine.
> 
> Köfi würd ich (als Aufseher) nicht mal anzeigen, Schwarzangeln schon.



Würde ich auch nicht anzeigen, hab die Fälle nur mitbekommen...

 Manchmal stellen sich aber Mitangler so doof an, dass es mit einem "lass den scheiß" oder "nimm eine andere Montage" nicht getan ist. Wenn man so blöd ist und die Ruten kontrolliert und man von grün angehauchte Passanten den Tipp bekommt konnte mein Kollege halt nicht anders.


----------



## Franky (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

Mir stellt sich die Frage, wie sich der Bestechungsversuch auf das Urteil ausgewirkt hat - ist ja nicht nur wegen des "Probewurfs".


----------



## hirschkaefer (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

Vollkommen in Ordnung. Es soll ja weh tun. Das ist endlich mal ein angemessenes Urteil im ansonsten Staat "Streichelzoo"....


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Würde ich auch nicht anzeigen, hab die Fälle nur mitbekommen...
> 
> * Manchmal stellen sich aber Mitangler so doof an,* dass es mit einem "lass den scheiß" oder "nimm eine andere Montage" nicht getan ist. Wenn man so blöd ist und die Ruten kontrolliert und man von grün angehauchte Passanten den Tipp bekommt konnte mein Kollege halt nicht anders.


Würd ich unterschrieben ;-)


----------



## zokker (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

Für das Schwarzangeln reicht eine dreistellige Geldstrafe dicke aus.

Zum Geld anbieten: wie blöd muss man sein? ... Da macht man doch eine Spende ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

Offtopic an:


zokker schrieb:


> Für das Schwarzangeln reicht eine dreistellige Geldstrafe dicke aus.


Musst immer dran denken:
Das wird in D über Tagessätze geregelt.

Wer mehr verdient, soll auch mehr Kohle als Strafe abdrücken. 
Daher ist "3-stellig" relativ zu sehen..

Einen Hartz4ler würde das härter treffen als nen Vorstandsvorsitzenden.

Wenn aber beide 20 Tagessätze bekommen, der eine mit 10 Euro, der andere mit 1.000 Euro (an Hand des Einkommens), zahl der Hartz4ler immer noch 3-stellig mit 200 Euro, der Vorstandsvorsitzende dann aber 20.000 Euro.

Ist irgendwie gerechter als feste Summe als Strafe, finde ich..

Nur als Erklärung zur Straffestsetzung

OT aus..


----------



## Angorafrosch (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

Nach meinem Kentnissstand entspricht Schwarzangeln dem Tatbestand der Wilderei und kann mit bis zu 50000€ Strafe geahndet werden. Da isser mit mit den gut 4 Riesen ja noch glimpflich davon gekommen. Erst recht wenn man den Bestechungsversuch noch mit wertet. Für das Lügenkonstrukt und die Bestechung hätte ich dem schon mal pauschal 5000€ berechnet.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

Ich bin für die höchste Geldstrafe.


----------



## zokker (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Einen Hartz4ler würde das härter treffen als nen Vorstandsvorsitzenden.



Der Erste hätte eine Strafe bekommen, der zweite hätte dem Verein eine Spende überwiesen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*



zokker schrieb:


> Der Erste hätte eine Strafe bekommen, der zweite hätte dem Verein eine Spende überwiesen.



nachm Motto "die Kleinen hängt man, die Großen lässt man laufen", meinst Du?

Vorstellbar...


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

Was mich in dem Artikel verwundert:
Da steht drin, der Verurteilte hätte eigentlich einen Fischereischein und eine Fischereierlaubnis - aber nicht dabei. 

Verstehe ich das falsch oder lest ihr das auch so? 

Wenn das so ist, wie es da steht - dann ist die Strafe schon granatenmäßig, finde ich.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

Wenn das so ist ist die Strafe reine Abzocke. Genau wie bei der Führerscheinkontrolle.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

Ich hab das so gelesen, als wäre das die Schutzbehauptung gewesen, und als er nicht vorlegen konnte, versuchte er das mit bestechen..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Was mich in dem Artikel verwundert:
> Da steht drin, der Verurteilte hätte eigentlich einen Fischereischein und eine Fischereierlaubnis - aber nicht dabei.
> 
> Verstehe ich das falsch oder lest ihr das auch so?
> ...



Dann wäre es aber keine Verurteilung wegen Schwarzangeln gewesen. 

So ich das Geschriebene verstehe, hat der Angler behauptet, Fischereischein und Erlaubnisschein zu haben. Offensichtlich eine Lüge. Anderenfalls würde ich das Urteil nicht verstehen.


----------



## Ørret (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

Einen Schlitz ins Ohr machen, wie früher....das würde viel besser helfen:q


----------



## oberfranke (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

Da hat er wohl Glück gehabt.
https://tierschutz.bussgeldkatalog.org/angeln-ohne-angelschein/

Schwarzangeln ist Schwarzangeln- ein sehr dehnbarer Begriff. 
Sollte man schon die Verhältnismassigkeit beachten. 

Meines Erachtens reicht im Erwachsenenstrafrecht fürs "einfache Schwarzangeln" 10 Tagessätze aus - plus 50 bis 100 Sozialstunden
Jugendstrafrecht 50 bis 100 Sozialstunden 
Gewässer und Ufer reinigen, Nistkästen säubern und aufhängen, Brutplätze für Fische anlegen. 
Kann auch ne gute Jugend- und Nachwuchsarbeit werden.


----------



## Lajos1 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

Hallo,

Richter lassen sich halt (wie andere Menschen auch) nicht gerne verarschen und dann gehts schon mal höher im Bereich des Strafrahmens.
Außerdem hat sich der Betroffene saudumm benommen, das kostet halt.
Ansonsten sind nach meinem Kenntnisstand eher Strafen um 500 Euro üblich.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Dann wäre es aber keine Verurteilung wegen Schwarzangeln gewesen.
> 
> So ich das Geschriebene verstehe, hat der Angler behauptet, Fischereischein und Erlaubnisschein zu haben. Offensichtlich eine Lüge. Anderenfalls würde ich das Urteil nicht verstehen.



So wie du es schreibst, macht das Sinn. Der darauffolgende Satz, dass sich der Aufseher skeptisch zeigte würde dann auch besser passen. 

Also gehen wir mal von einem Fehler im Artikel aus


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

ja, genau, das meinte ich auch so..
Schutzbehauptung..


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*



oberfranke schrieb:


> Meines Erachtens reicht im Erwachsenenstrafrecht fürs "einfache Schwarzangeln" 10 Tagessätze aus - plus 50 bis 100 Sozialstunden


Was ist "einfaches" schwarzangeln?

Wenn Du als Gastangler in örtlicher Unkenntnis 5 Schritt übe die Grenze machst und somit "schwarzangelst" - ohne Erlaubnis angelst?

Oder wenn Du bewusst über die Grenze ins Nachbarwasser wirfst, weil da das schöne Kehrwasser ist, Du aber noch auf Deine Seite sitzt?

Oder wenn Du ganz bewusst ohne Angelkarte rausgehst, sie es um Kohle zu sparen oder für den Kick?

Ich seh das schon unterschiedlich, obwohl vom reinen Tatbestand her (Angeln ohne Erlaubnis) alles das Gleiche wäre..


----------



## chris87 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Wenn das so ist ist die Strafe reine Abzocke. Genau wie bei der Führerscheinkontrolle.
> [edit by Admin - keine allgemeine Politik]




|kopfkrat
Erklär mir den Zusammenhang des Ausgangsthreads mit deinen drei obigen Aussagen sowie erläutere die jeweiligen Standpunkte im Threadzusammnenhang bitte, gerne auch PN..

Für die Anzeige und dann das folgende Strafmaß war mit Sicherheit nicht das alleinige "Schwarzangeln", sprich Angeln ohne Erlaubnis (die Erlaubnis ist immer mit sich zu führen!) verantwortlich, sondern m.E. der sehr plumpe Bestechungsversuch. Das ist neben dem Tatbestand des Fischens ohne Erlaubnis das (Haupt-)Kriterium für die Eröffnung des Verfahrens und dann des Strafmaßes.
Daher vollkommen  angemessen meines Erachtens, das ist einfach in doppelter und dreifacher Hinsicht (ohne Erlaubnis, mit Boot trotz Verbot + Bestechung) dumm


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

Hatte das nicht mitbekommen, habs jetzt gleich gelöscht.

Klare Regeln bei uns die IMMER gilt:
KEINE allgemeine Politik


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*



chris87 schrieb:


> Das ist neben dem Tatbestand des Fischens ohne Erlaubnis das (Haupt-)Kriterium für die Eröffnung des Verfahrens und dann des Strafmaßes.


nenene, der Angeklagte hatte ja nen Strafbefehl, den er hätte  akzeptieren können, dann wärs zu keinem Verfahren gekommen.

Zum Verfahren kam es ja nur, weil er gegen den Strafbefehl Widerspruch einlegte, nicht aus Gründen der Tat selber!


----------



## Afrob (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

Meine Meinung: Angeln für alle  - und zwar umsonst!


----------



## Gert-Show (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

Ich finde die Strafe mehr als gerecht, nicht zuletzt wegen des Bestechungsversuches.
 Ich hätte aber nicht nur das Tackle einbehalten, sondern das Boot gleich mit.


----------



## Franky (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*



Gert-Show schrieb:


> Ich finde die Strafe mehr als gerecht, nicht zuletzt wegen des Bestechungsversuches.
> Ich hätte aber nicht nur das Tackle einbehalten, sondern das Boot gleich mit.



Ich fürchte, das wurde einbehalten, wenn es unter "Utensilien" fällt


----------



## aufe_und_obe (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

Ich finde es absolut gerecht, wir reden hier ja nicht von kidis die beim gemütlichen Lagerfeuer einen Wurm Baden. 
Unter o.g. Umständen hätte ich das Boot ebenfalls eingezogen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*



Afrob schrieb:


> Meine Meinung: Angeln für alle  - und zwar umsonst!


umsonst (also ohne Ertrag)?

oder kostenlos (also ohne Kohle)?

Da unterscheidet der Schwabe schon ;.-))))


----------



## oberfranke (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was ist "einfaches" schwarzangeln?



Die gleichen Überlegungen hatte ich auch beim schreiben meines Beitrags.

Einfaches Schwarzangeln so im Bereich, ohne Schein, mit nem Haselnussstecken und Weinkorken an der Schnur, Halt so wie wir es früher als Kid`s auch gemacht haben. Ala Tom Sawyer und Huckleberry Finn 
So nach dem Motto ich fang nen Fisch für die Pfanne und fertig. Schwierig zu definieren, halt alles im Bereich außerhalb der Gewinnabsicht und Hightechausrüstung. Dazu kommen noch die "Straftaten " aus Dummheit und Unwissenheit- unbewusst Grenzen oder Zeiten überschritten. Alles gleiche Straftat- halt eines fahrlässig, vorsätzlich, kann man ja bei anderen Straftaten auch unterscheiden und danach richtet sich das Strafmass.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*



oberfranke schrieb:


> Schwierig zu definieren, halt alles im Bereich außerhalb der Gewinnabsicht und Hightechausrüstung.


Und das müssen Juristen trotzdem, die im Normalfall nicht ansatzweise Ahnung von Angeln haben! 

Das ist die Problematik.

Und nun schau hier im Thread, wie weit da die Meinung unter Anglern schon auseinander gehen.

Genau deswegen hab ich das ja zur Diskussion gestellt. 

Ich glaube auch noch, dass es sogar drauf ankommt, in welchem Bundesland man erwischt wird - nicht wegen jeweils anderer Fischereigesetze, sondern wegen anderer "Kultur" in der Rechtsprechung.

Ausser gegenüber Steuersündern ist Bayern nicht gerade für milde Urteile berühmt, wollt ich damit sagen...


----------



## wusel345 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*



Afrob schrieb:


> Meine Meinung: Angeln für alle  - und zwar umsonst!



Und für den Besatz kommen die Vereine oder die Länder auf? Ahja. Tolle Idee, muss ich  mal sagen. |uhoh:


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

beim Angeln umsonst (ohne Ertrag) brauchste auch kein Besatz, das wird erst bei kostenlos notwendig ,.))


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*



Afrob schrieb:


> Meine Meinung: Angeln für alle - und zwar umsonst!



Jo, top Idee...#d|uhoh:


----------



## Afrob (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> umsonst (also ohne Ertrag)?
> 
> oder kostenlos (also ohne Kohle)?
> 
> Da unterscheidet der Schwabe schon ;.-))))



ach komm, das ist doch eindeutig, dass kostenlos gemeint ist.

Des Weiteren fordere ich zusätzlich Wohlstand für Aale!


----------



## oberfranke (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> beim Angeln umsonst (ohne Ertrag) brauchste auch kein Besatz, das wird erst bei kostenlos notwendig ,.))



Ist wie mit der Schulbildung. Für die meisten war sie kostenlos - für mich war sie auch umsonst. 
Oder war das doch irgendwie anders? 
Für mich war sie nur kostenlos und für die meisten auch....... ? ;+

 und Nein, ich habe hiermit wirklich keinen persönlich gemeint- fiel mir nur so spontan ein. 

@afrob
Da haben wir das schon mit der Schulbildung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

und nun versuchen wir uns wieder, uns dem eigentlichen Thema anzunähern:
:q:q


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Wie findet ihr das Urteil?*
> Ist das angemessen für schwarzangeln?
> 
> Ist das zu hoch, weil schwarzangeln eigentlich ein Kavaliersdelikt ist und ja nichts gefangen wurde?
> ...


----------



## Fruehling (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

Wäre schon zuckersüß, wenn eine Gewinnabsicht bei der Strafwürdigkeit eine Rolle spielen würde. Hieße ja nichts anderes, daß jedermann nichts zu befürchten hat, der Dinge des täglichen Lebens in haushaltsüblichen Mengen klaut - also mit dem Diebstahl nie eine Gewinnabsicht verfolgt. :q

Das Strafmaß im konkreten Fall finde ich schon arg happig, weil völlig unverhältnismäßig zum maximal zu entstehenden Schaden.

Eine Abschreckung für evtl. Nachahmer würde voraussetzen, daß das auf breiter Front und für lange Zeit publik gemacht wird - findet demnach kaum statt.

Ne Mille wäre okay, denke ich mal. Den "Wert" kann der zwar nie erangeln, aber zumindest im Umfeld des Burschen spricht sich das rum und schreckt ein bißchen ab.

Für mich gab's mal 800,-- Strafe für Schwarzangeln und ich fuhr nur das Fluchtauto, in dem nicht ein Fisch war! :vik:


----------



## high_fisch (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die Strafe auch aufgrund des Einkommens so hoch ausgefallen ist. 

Ansonsten finde ich eine hohe Strafe wie z.B. 2000€ für passend. 

Ich glaube durch das fehlen des Angelscheins macht man sich aber nicht nur wegen "Wilderei" sondern auch Tierquälerei strafbar. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob man dazu einen Fisch fangen muss oder der Versuch reicht.


----------



## Taxidermist (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

Ich kann mir ein Urteil in dieser Höhe nur für Bayern, eventuell auch in BW vorstellen, da soll wohl Recht und Ordnung demonstriert werden!
In anderen Bundesländern wäre das mit unter 1000 € ausgegangen.
Aber Bayern ist da schon ganz speziell, da werden auch kleine Kiffer gehängt und hochklassige Verbrecher wie ein U.H. bevorzugt behandelt.
Amigo Land eben!
Nach meiner Meinung ist die Strafe viel zu hoch, für ein lächerliches Vergehen.

Jürgen


----------



## Afrob (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*



oberfranke schrieb:


> @afrob
> Da haben wir das schon mit der Schulbildung.



Was willst du mir damit sagen?


----------



## oberfranke (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*



Afrob schrieb:


> Was willst du mir damit sagen?



Dir gar nichts- Hab den Ersteller des von dir eingestellten mittlerweile entfernten Graffitibildes " Wohlstand für AALE" gemeint.


----------



## Stulle (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

70 tagessätze sind schon ne Hausnummer ! 

Bei Schwarzangeln, verbotenem Bootsangeln, versuchter Bestechung und falschaussage muss aber auch was zusammen kommen. 

Und mal ehrlich wer mit woblern am schleppen ist mach das nicht erst kurz oder zum ersten mal.

Den richtigen hart getroffen würde ich sagen!


----------



## Andal (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

Der hätte es nicht blöder anstellen können.

An der Alz herrscht aus verschiedenen und sehr nachvollziehbaren Gründen bei den Aufsichten eine Null Toleranz Politik.
Wenn er schon den bayr. Fischereischein hat, dann hätte er es doppelt besser wissen müssen. Also Vorsatz.
An dem Gewässer geht es teilweise zu, wie nix Gutes. Darum passt auch jeder besonders auf.
Und der Fall wurde am AG Traunstein verhandelt, das auch nicht gerade für seine große Milde bekannt ist.

Alles in allem hat er dabei noch so etwas wie Glück gehabt, so dämlich, wie er sich angestellt hat und bei seiner vorsätzlichen Handlungsweise. Als Einheimischer und Fischereischeininhaber hat er zu Recht voll ausgefasst!


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*



Andal schrieb:


> Alles in allem hat er dabei noch so etwas wie Glück gehabt, so dämlich, wie er sich angestellt hat


das muss man wohl konstatieren, dass es nicht besonders clever war.

Dennoch ist ja zuerst mal nix Großes passiert.

Hätten sie ihn mit Fisch erwischt (nicht juristisch, aber dann für mich persönlich Tat vollendet) wärs auch wieder anders.

Hätt er einen gefangenen Fisch wieder zurückgesetzt, könnte man auch über mildere Strafen nachdenken als beim mitnehmen


----------



## Stulle (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

Er hat ja die kleinere Strafe [emoji16]


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

so gesehen ;-)))


----------



## Andal (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

Auf der einen Seite schreit die Angelwelt nach mehr und besseren Kontrollen und einer Unterbindung der Schwarzfischerei. Und jetzt passt es dann wieder nicht. Muss man nicht verstehen, oder!?

Außerdem war es kein Lausbub mit einem Schnürl und einem Wurm, sondern ein sehr wohl erwachsener Mann, der obendrein genau gewusst haben muss, dass das alles verboten und mit Strafe belegt ist. 

Entweder ist der wirklich so blöd, dass er nach Gabersee, ins psychiatrische Bezirkskrankenhaus gehört, oder so mutwillig und dreist, dass er es sich redlich verdient hat.

Man muss auch die Gegend, ihre Leute und eben das AG TS kennen. Ich habe in der Region 45 Jahre gelebt - ich kenne sie.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*



Andal schrieb:


> Auf der einen Seite schreit die Angelwelt nach mehr und besseren Kontrollen und einer Unterbindung der Schwarzfischerei. Und jetzt passt es dann wieder nicht. Muss man nicht verstehen, oder!?



Wieso?
Siehst doch, dass viele meinen, es wäre noch nicht hart genug...



Thema Kontrolldichte haben wir ja hier:
Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???


----------



## rolfmoeller (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

Voll dafür.
 Die Strafe hätte mit 130 TS x 60 Euronen ausfallen sollen.
 Wer sich dumm benimmt (Bestechungsversuch)und keine Papiere hat sollte nach allen Regeln des Gesetzes bestraft werden.
 Egal, ob in Bayern oder Hamburg oder sonst wo.

 Wenn ich keine Papiere für ein Gewässer habe muss ich auch damit rechnen weil es Vorsatz ist.
 Ich zeige mir auch immer wie angeln geht.


----------



## Andal (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

Der Bericht wurde allerdings jetzt korrigiert. Er steht jetzt mit *7.150,- €* in der Fett'n.

https://www.chiemgau24.de/chiemgau/...chen-seebruck-dieses-urteil-sich-9412416.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

Danke für die Info, Andal!! 

Dann hat er ja richtig eine reingezimmert bekommen.

Rechne das mal in Zentner Forellen um..


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

habs vorne gleich aktualisiert - Nochmal DANKE; Andal!!!


----------



## Andal (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

Keine Ursache!  #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

#6#6#6


----------



## Andal (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

Die Strecke, wo sie ihn erwischt haben, der sog. "Bifuss", gilt übrigens als eine der besseren auf Hecht an der "oberen Alz". Nur so zum noch besseren Verstehen.


----------



## Zander Jonny (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

Ganz klar ist doch, das jemand der so eine Strafe bekommen hat mit Sicherheit nicht nochmal schwarz angelt


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

merci für Zusatzinfo!


----------



## Taxidermist (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

Ich habe gerade erst gelesen, dass der Verurteilte ursprünglich aus Thüringen stammt.
Da wird wohl klar, warum das Urteil so hoch ausfällt, da soll wohl dem "daher Gelaufenen" gezeigt werden, wo der (bayrische) Hammer hängt!
Noch mal, diese Strafe in der Höhe kann es nur in Bayern geben und ist maßlos überzogen!

Jürgen


----------



## Andal (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

Nein Jürgen. Es wurde der Rahmen nur ausgeschöpft und es fanden bei der Begründung sicher auch noch das ebenso verbotene Bootsangeln und die versuchte Bestechung Berücksichtigung. Es wurde eben nicht als Bagatelle abgetan, wie anderswo üblich.


----------



## zokker (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

Maurer und aus dem Osten ... dann trinkt er auch und war besoffen ... müßte doch mildernde Umstände geben.


----------



## Minimax (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

Was wäre denn eigentlich so der "übliche Tarif" oder kann man das pauschal nicht sagen?
 Variiert das stark?
 Bzw. was liest/hört man so aus der eigenen Umgebung?


----------



## Andal (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*



zokker schrieb:


> Maurer und aus dem Osten ... dann trinkt er auch und war besoffen ... müßte doch mildernde Umstände geben.



Beim AG TS höchstens auch noch den Führerschein weg ... wg. Führung eines Wasserfahrzeuges unter Alkoholeinfluss.

Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass ihm die UFiBeh und die Gemeinde, als ausstellende Behörde, auch noch Ärger mit dem Fischereischein machen wird.

Aber in Obing gibt es noch einen Stockschützenverein. Da braucht er keinen Schein...


----------



## Andal (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*



Minimax schrieb:


> Was wäre denn eigentlich so der "übliche Tarif" oder kann man das pauschal nicht sagen?
> Variiert das stark?
> Bzw. was liest/hört man so aus der eigenen Umgebung?



Die Summe, zuzüglich der Gerichtskosten, hängt davon ab, was du verdienst, denn es werden ja Tagessätze verteilt.


----------



## geomas (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

Ich find das Urteil schon recht drakonisch. Aber der gute Mann hat sich ja auch mit allen Mitteln der Kunst ganz tief reingeritten, es war eben nicht einfach „nur Schwarzangeln”.


----------



## Taxidermist (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*



Andal schrieb:


> Nein Jürgen. Es wurde der Rahmen nur ausgeschöpft und es fanden bei der Begründung sicher auch noch das ebenso verbotene Bootsangeln und die versuchte Bestechung Berücksichtigung. Es wurde eben nicht als Bagatelle abgetan, wie anderswo üblich.



Komm Andal, du weißt doch genau wie solches in deiner alten Heimat behandelt wird, vor allem wenn noch "Migrationshintergrund" vorliegt!
Dann noch diese lächerliche Bestechung, 50€ reicht vielleicht in einem Entwicklungsland, für einen wackeren bajuwarischen F.A. eine Beleidigung, bei der 10 fachen Summe wäre dies wohl anders ausgegangen.

Jürgen


----------



## zokker (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*



Andal schrieb:


> Beim AG TS höchstens auch noch den Führerschein weg ...



Ne ne ... dann kann der Ossi doch nicht mehr in den Westen zum Arbeiten fahren ... und wer soll dann die Arbeit machen.


----------



## Andal (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

@ Jürgen:

Wie schon sagte, ich habe dort gelebt. Bei der Gelegenheit hätte jeder so ausgefasst. Der Ort, der beteiligte Aufseher (ich weiss, wer es war) und alle anderen Umstände haben da gepasst, wie Arsch auf Eimer und meines Erachtens auch zu Recht.


----------



## Minimax (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

Also, der hat ja alles dafür getan, dass es soweit kommt, wie schon geschrieben. In so fern ist das sicher ein besonderer
 Fall. Vor allem auch von Blödheit bzw. Dreistigkeit.
 Und niemand muss schwarzangeln.

 Aber ob man generell hohe Strafen fürs Schwarzangeln fordern soll.. Es gibt ja nicht nur Spitzbuben und Schurken:

 Ich meine wie leicht kann man mal seine Papiere nicht dabei haben weil sie in der anderen Jacke waren,
 oder auf dem falschen Abschnitt stehen, weil ein Schild fehlte.
 Da wärs ja gemein wenn sowas in tausende gehen würde, oder gleich die anglerische Existenz vernichtet wird.


----------



## Andal (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*



Minimax schrieb:


> Also, der hat ja alles dafür getan, dass es soweit kommt, wie schon geschrieben. In so fern ist das sicher ein besonderer Fall. Vor allem auch von Blödheit bzw. Dreistigkeit.
> 
> *Ich meine wie leicht kann man mal seine Papiere nicht dabei haben weil sie in der anderen Jacke waren...*



Am Ufer angelnd und freundlich im Ton, ohne den 50er Handsalbe, wäre ihm bei dem Aufseher auch nichts passiert, wenn er ihm die Papiere unverzüglich nachgereicht hätte. Der Mann ist zwar sehr korrekt, aber ein fairer Mensch.

Das hat der Kandidat aber alles nicht genmacht ... darum hat er jetzt die Quittung bekommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Komm Andal, du weißt doch genau wie solches in deiner alten Heimat behandelt wird, vor allem wenn noch "Migrationshintergrund" vorliegt!
> Dann noch diese lächerliche Bestechung, 50€ reicht vielleicht in einem Entwicklungsland, für einen wackeren bajuwarischen F.A. eine Beleidigung, bei der 10 fachen Summe wäre dies wohl anders ausgegangen.
> 
> Jürgen


Durchaus eine Betrachtungsweise, die nicht ganz daneben sein dürfte..

Kennt ihr diese alte Serie noch, 
"Königlich bayerisches Amtsgericht"???

Aber davon ab:
Der hat sich doch auch echt doof angestellt, oder?

Und dann bei so glasklarer Lage auch noch Widerspruch einlegen - da haut Dir jeder Richter aus Prinzip erstmal noch einen mit drauf (unabhängig vom Bundesland)..


----------



## kati48268 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

Auch mit dem Boot & der versuchten Bestechung _(amtl. oder Vereins-Aufseher; da ist ein Unterschied)_ ist mir das zu hoch, die 70 Tagessätze, erst recht natürlich die 130.

Das Verhältnis zu anderen Straftaten (wie ich sie täglich auf dem Tisch sehe) passt nicht, wobei der Unterschied Bayern zu NRW auch da gewaltig ist.

Es muss eine Hirachie geben, wobei natürl. auch die Niedrigste Stufe weh tun muss.
- schwarzangeln
- schwarzangeln + Bruch weiterer Regeln (zu viele Ruten, Boot,...)
- schwarzangeln mit entstandenem Schaden (Fischentnahme)
- schwarzangeln mit besonderem Schaden (Schonzeit, Mindestmaß, Anzahl über Normalsol,...)
- ...
- Wiederholungstäter; da muss dann richtig hingelangt werden

Dabei ist jeder Fall natürlich gesondert zu betrachten.

Und ich stimme Jürgen zu, dieser wurde vermutl. gesondert betrachtet 


Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade erst gelesen, dass der Verurteilte ursprünglich aus Thüringen stammt.
> Da wird wohl klar, warum das Urteil so hoch ausfällt, da soll wohl dem "daher Gelaufenen" gezeigt werden, wo der (bayrische) Hammer hängt!
> Noch mal, diese Strafe in der Höhe kann es nur in Bayern geben und ist maßlos überzogen!
> 
> Jürgen


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

Der hat sich ziemlich blöd angestellt. Mit einem Schlauchboot raus und angeln, wobei Bootsangeln nicht erlaubt ist...das schreit schon nach Kontrolle. Hätte der irgendwo im Busch gesessen wärs wohl gar nicht so weit gekommen. Dann noch diese blöden Ausreden und lächerliche 50 Euro Bestechungsgeld...wären es immerhin 500 Euro gewesen...Allein wegen der 3 Punkte hätte der bei mir nochmal einen Aufschlag zahlen müssen.


----------



## fishhawk (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

Hallo,

ich glaube, dass vor allem die versuchte Bestechung ausschlaggebend für die Höhe des Strafbefehls war.
Der Beschuldigte hatte doch eine Fischereierlaubnis, wenn auch nicht dabei.

Andernorts in Bayern wird trotz fehlender Fischereierlaubnis und doppelter Anzahl von gesetzlich erlaubten Angelruten wegen "Geringfügigkeit" eingestellt.

Schwarzfischer-nicht-vom-Haken-lassen.html

Für nen einfachen Verstoß gegen Bootsangelverbot hielte ich die Strafe für überzogen. 

Bei 130 Tagessätzen hätter er eine Vorstrafe im Führungszeugnis stehen, deshalb hat er wohl lieber nichts riskiert und die 70 akzeptiert.

Aber wie sagt man doch: Vor Gericht und auf hoher See .......


----------



## Lajos1 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

Hallo,

ja, die Strafe mag schon hart sein - andererseits wenn ich hier manchmal lese, dass in anderen Gegenden Deutschlands die Fischereiaufseher sich mitunter nicht getrauen zu kontrollieren aus Angst verhauen oder ins Wasser geworfen zu werden #d . Da sind mir die "bayerischen Verhältnisse" lieber.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

Hallo,



> Da sind mir die "bayerischen Verhältnisse" lieber.



Welche denn, die in Plattling oder die in Rosenheim? |kopfkrat


----------



## Lajos1 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Welche denn, die in Plattling oder die in Rosenheim? |kopfkrat



Hallo,

ich stehe momentan auf dem Schlauch#c.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

Hallo,



> ich stehe momentan auf dem Schlauch



In Plattling wurde trotz fehlender Erlaubnis und 4 Ruten pro Mann wegen Geringfügigkeit eingestellt.

Also auch in Bayern gibt es keine einheitliche Linie, sondern nur Einzelfälle.


----------



## Lajos1 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,

eine einheitliche Linie gibts bei Gericht nie. Allerdings braucht man sich das mit der Einstellung des Verfahrens auch nicht unbedingt gefallen lassen. Wir hatten auch mal einen ähnlichen Fall mit 4 Ruten. Nach Einstellung des Verfahrens seitens der Staatsanwaltschaft und einer Beschwerde darüber unsererseits wurden dann doch noch 300 Euro fällig.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## titi2 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

Die Höhe der Strafe setzt sich ja aus vielen Faktoren zusammen insofern finde ich die schon OK. Bei einer festgelegten Strafe besteht halt die Gefahr das Leute mit hohem Einkommen drüber lachen und Leute mit wenig Geld sehr hart getroffen werden. Ausserdem scheint in diesem Fall ja einiges zusammenzukommen. 

Im großen und ganzen finde ich es nicht gut das "normale" Schwarzangler dann immer gleich als vorbestraft gelten. Will man das einem Jugendlichen zumuten?
Ausserdem muss da ja nicht immer alles gleich vors Gericht.
Ich fände eine Ordnungswidrigkeit gut die dann direkt verhängt werden kann und wo dann auch klar ne Starfe gezahlt werden muss ( z.B. durch die Polizei die dann ja auch noch abwägen kann ). Damit würde man alle die wegen Geringfügigkeit eingestellten Verfahren erschlagen.
Nur wenn es sich um deutliche Verfehlungen handelt, wie in diesem Fall mit Bestechungsversuch oder Netzfischerei usw usw sollte es zur Strafanzeige kommen.

Furchtbar finde ich im Moment allerdings, dass viele dieser Verfahren wegen Geringfügigkeit eingestellt werden, denn dann machen so gewisse Typen munter immer weiter. Und auch der Aufwand der betrieben werden muss um hier mal einem Schwarzangler deutlich zu sagen "so geht es nicht" ist im Moment einfach zu groß.
Ich stand dann immer frustriert an meinem gepachtetetn Teich neben gewissen Herren und hatte einfach keine Lust auf den ganzen Stress, der dann am Ende doch nichts bringt.


----------



## Andal (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

Damit wäre wenig gewonnen, oder gar nichts. Die Leute ziehen ja schon wegen ein 20,- € Knöllchen vor den Kadi und mit einem einheitlichen Bussgeld würde man von einer gerechten Bestrafung noch weiter weg, als aktuell.

Zu den Jugendlichen. Ja zwingt sie denn wer dazu, schwarz zu fischen (und sich dabei erwischen zu lassen  )?


----------



## Andal (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

Nur mit dem Unterschied, dass man in Berlin Drogen braucht, um es dort auszuhalten. Darum ist es dort auch "billiger"!


----------



## vonda1909 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

Ist doch ok.Für 20 Jahre schwarz angeln und den dabei entnommen Fisch eine Humane Strafe.Nur dumm wenn es beim erstenmal  war.


----------



## Jose (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*



bastido schrieb:


> Ich halte das wie immer für völlig überzogen. Was aber viel entscheidender ist, dass anscheinend die Meinung vorherrscht, harte Strafen schützen die Gesellschaft vor Gesetzesübertretungen. Das hat noch nie und nirgends funktioniert...



vielleicht mal über den tellerrand schauen?
verkehrsverstöße in skandinavien, signifikant weniger als in D.
oder frag doch einfach mal spanienfahrer, ob die da geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen ignorieren wie in D.

in D mangelt es einfach an konsequenz (schwarzangeln) und an der läppischen strafandrohung.

klar, harte strafen verhindern keine gesetzesübertretungen (welch schön euphemistische formulierung für straftaten)

aber sie lassen viele nachdenken, ob sie mit den strafen umgehen können. lies mal nach


absolute ******** ist natürlich, dass kiddies von unmenschlichen menschen für angeln ohne schein eingemacht werden. ist schon fast ne systemfrage


----------



## Taxidermist (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*



Andal schrieb:


> Nur mit dem Unterschied, dass man in Berlin Drogen braucht, um es dort auszuhalten. Darum ist es dort auch "billiger"!



Na jedenfalls sind die Bayern wohl der einzige Volksstamm welcher seinen Drogenkonsum anständig zelebriert, mit einem Oktoberfest!

Jürgen


----------



## Andal (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Na jedenfalls sind die Bayern wohl der einzige Volksstamm welcher seinen Drogenkonsum anständig zelebriert, mit einem Oktoberfest!
> 
> Jürgen



Weil sie es können, weil sie drüber stehen und weil sie wissen, wie man den fremden Gästen möglichst viel Geld aus der Tasche ziehen kann und sie sich dabei noch freuen. Das soll uns erst mal wer nachmachen!


----------



## Jose (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Na jedenfalls sind die Bayern wohl der einzige Volksstamm welcher seinen Drogenkonsum anständig zelebriert, mit einem Oktoberfest!
> 
> Jürgen




ja, die armen.
die besseren rheinländer sind 365 tage im jahr Früh am start #6


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

Ich bin in der Bewertung da hin und her gerissen. 

Einerseits:
Als Angler zahle ich hier in Bayern eine Schweinegeld um überhaupt angeln zu können. Wenn sich das jemand "erschleicht" finde ich das schon dreist und vor allem auch ziemlich egoistisch. 
Aus dieser Sichtweise: Ordentlich eine verbraten, dem Kameraden! 

Andererseits,
bin ich da irgendwie auch bei kati. Der gute Mann hat ohne eine entsprechende Erlaubnis geangelt. Ja, mei.... da haben viele die jetzt den Stab über ihn brechen in ihrem Leben mit Sicherheit schon "schlimmeres" angesetellt. Aus dieser Sichtweise: Man muss es auch nicht gleich übertreiben mit der Bestrafung.


----------



## Jose (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> ...Man muss es auch nicht gleich übertreiben mit der Bestrafung.



erstmal feststellen: liegt da n verstoß und was für einer vor?
dann urteilen - und da solls auch nicht übertrieben werden - aber auch "gerecht" bleiben.
zu letzterem find ich tagessätze sehr geeignet, zu ersterem die relation: so ne dumpfbacken aktion wie hier diskutiert oder eben legschnüre/fangkörbe in aufsteigbecken.

aber klar gemacht werden muss: so nicht.


----------



## Jose (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*



bastido schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie oft Du beispielsweise in Skandinavien schon warst aber Du weißt sicher auch wie das mit Statistiken so ist. Ich bin jedes Jahr mehrmals in Skandinavien und war letzte Woche noch auf Sizilien, in beiden Fällen bin ich mit meinem touristisch angepassten Fahrstil ein Verkehrshindernis, ergo nützt nix. Ähnlich sieht es dort mit Alkohol und sonstigen Drogen aus, drakonische Strafen und alle konsumieren.




klar, du weisst es nicht, woher auch.
ich weiß aber, dass ich und all meine kumpels sich in F, E, P an die begrenzungen halten.  120 € für   5 km/h zu schnell berappen zu müssen schmerzt nämlich eher als die paar cents mit "rücksicht-auf-die-eltern-oder-schwere-jugend" in D.


und wie ich annehme, warst du nicht alkoholisiert, zugedröhnt oder zu schnell unterwegs. wie solltest du dann auffallen und kontrolliert werden?

oder warste es doch - und willst hier jetzt einen abfeiern?


----------



## aufe_und_obe (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

Man muss halt auch dazu sagen, die Alz ist im unteren Bereich vor ein paar Jahren ordentlich gebeutelt worden, (selber danach Googlen) Da wird jetzt seitens Verursacher und Nutzer sehr viel Geld und Arbeit für Wiedergutmachung reingesteckt. 
Die Paar km Alz sind einfach stark reglementiert und  teuer. Damit sich der Fischbestand wieder bis unten erholt. 
Deswegen wird da mMn kein Spaß verstanden. 
Im übrigen der Erste Fall zum Thema der meines Wissens so hart bestraft wurde. Die meisten mir bekannten Vergehn wurden zu milde bestraft oder direkt eingestellt. Da wird sich der Angeklagte vermutlich wohl entsprechend daneben benommen haben. Wie man in den Wald schreit und so.......


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*



> Aber gut ist eh OT.


eben - hier schwarzangeln - danke fürs bemerken


----------



## rhinefisher (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

Hi!
30 Tagessätze fürs Schwarzfischen, 30 für die versuchte Bestechung.
Verdoppelt wegen Aufmucken.
Finde ich eigentlich im Rahmen.
Gerade für Bayern... .
Petri


----------



## Jose (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*



aufe_und_obe schrieb:


> ...Die Paar km Alz sind einfach stark reglementiert und  teuer. ...



und? wäre so ein verhalten an z.b. der Unteren Sieg weniger verwerflich?

das topic hier ist doch "euer urteil ..."
jede/r urteilt doch aus seinem wertesystem, leider mal so,  mal anders. beispiele ausm AB? wenn kontrolliert wird heißts "schikane", wenn nicht wird nach "mehr kontrolle" gerufen. ist ne schwarzangler "russe", holla die waldfee, ists ein "deutscher" heißts leich "naja".

kann man schon sehen, mit den diversen persönlichen wertesystemen kommts eher zur rauferei als zu ner lösung.
und ja, gesetze sind unvollkommen und deren anwendung oft ungerecht - können ja auch nicht alle wechselfälle des lebens abgleichen.

muss ich mir also gedanken machen, wie ich die trööt-frage beantworte, und dazu gehören eben auch basics wie z.b. "sind höhere strafen zielführend?", auch wenn das leicht ins OT schlittert.

ich, ich!, glaube an die wirksamkeit empfindlicher strafen und befürworte die.

und ich, ich!, fürchte, dass dann so ein armes junges würstchen wie ich und so viele von euch damals mit ner haselnußgerte vorm kadi landet.

fischereirecht in D, ich sagte das schon mal, ist überkommenes herrschaftsrecht, adel, klerus und gehört reformiert in demokratisches jedermannsrecht - und auch -pflicht: also nix auf lau oder so...

und dann stünde das hier diskutierte vergehen eben auch nicht da als "...hat jemand die Alz-leute beklaut", nein, es wäre klar asoziales verhalten, das ebenso klar zu ahnden ist.

und so ein verständnis fänd dann auch eingang in die politik und fiele denen auch schmerzhaft auf die füße.


----------



## vonda1909 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ich bin in der Bewertung da hin und her gerissen.
> 
> Einerseits:
> Als Angler zahle ich hier in Bayern eine Schweinegeld um überhaupt angeln zu können. Wenn sich das jemand "erschleicht" finde ich das schon dreist und vor allem auch ziemlich egoistisch.
> ...



Oh der gute Mann ist doch kein Einzelfall fa gibt es in Deutschland tausende am besten noch ein Orden verleihen fa er ja ohne irgend eine Berechnung fischt .Ab wann sollte denn dann bestraft werden so das die Strafe such zuspüren ist.Wer erwischt  muss damit rechnen.Denn wenn er es nur seinem Kollegen zeigen wolllte,muss er ja schon erfahrung  mit Schwarzangeln haben .Und so wären es 2Schwarzfischer wenn sie nicht gestoppt werden.


----------



## geomas (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

Nachfrage - nur zum Verständnis: hatte er denn alle nötigen Papiere (Fischereischein + Erlaubnis/Gewässerkarte) zu Hause, wie im ersten Posting zu lesen war? 

Dann wäre er ja nicht direkt Schwarzangler, sondern „nur” jemand, der sonst alles falsch gemacht hat, was man falsch machen kann (incl. Papiere nicht zur Hand, verbotenes Bootsangeln, Bestechungsversuch).


----------



## aufe_und_obe (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

Hier stand mist.....


----------



## Kolja Kreder (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gut.
> 
> Lebender Köfi ist nur Tierschutzgedrisse und zudem nicht überall verboten - Schwarzangeln ist dagegen (versuchtes) Fischklauen zu  Lasten ehrlicher(er) Angler/Bewirtschafter/Vereine.
> 
> Köfi würd ich (als Aufseher) nicht mal anzeigen, Schwarzangeln schon.



Die Fischwilderei bestraft das brechen des fremden Fischereirechts und nicht die Aneignung der Fische. Letzteres ist nur in geschlossenen Teichanlagen als Diebstahl strafbar. In solchen Anlagen wird - für den Fall, dass gefangen wurde - dann wegen Fischwilderei in Tateinheit mit Diebstahl bestraft. In offenen Gewässern wird nur der Bruch des fremden Fischereirechts, also die Fischwilderei bestraft. Die Tat ist bereits verübt, wenn man fangbereites Angelgerät bei sich führt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

Schon klar - deswegen würd ich dennoch (als Aufseher) bei Tierschutzdriss wegschauen . War verkürzt dargestellt, da haste aber recht.


----------



## Fruehling (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

Wer bezeugt in einem solchen Fall eigentlich die Bestechung?


----------



## Jose (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*



Andal schrieb:


> Damit wäre wenig gewonnen, oder gar nichts. Die Leute ziehen ja schon wegen ein 20,- € Knöllchen vor den Kadi und mit einem einheitlichen Bussgeld würde man von einer gerechten Bestrafung noch weiter weg, als aktuell.
> 
> Zu den Jugendlichen. Ja zwingt sie denn wer dazu, schwarz zu fischen (und sich dabei erwischen zu lassen  )?


andal, haselnussrookie , wurdest du damals  gezwungen? nöh, ne.

warum denn jetzt so fragen?

wenn kiddies angeln wollen und das einfach so, dann sollte es gut sei

auf scheine verweisen ist für uns schwarzangel-starter zumindest Schein-heilig


----------



## Taxidermist (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Wer bezeugt in einem solchen Fall eigentlich die Bestechung?



Das wird nach Glaubwürdigkeit bewertet, selbst wenn auch der Kollege der dabei war etwas anderes bezeugt, wird dem FA in der Regel geglaubt.
Begründung dafür ist dann, dass dieser doch kein Interesse daran haben könnte Unwahres zu behaupten?
Hatte ich so ähnlich schon mal, allerdings in einer Verkehrssache.

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

Freie Richter mit freier Beweiswürdigung


----------



## Jose (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Freie Richter mit freier Beweiswürdigung


und vor allem unabhängige. 


harrharrharr


----------



## Fruehling (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das wird nach Glaubwürdigkeit bewertet, selbst wenn auch der Kollege der dabei war etwas anderes bezeugt, wird dem FA in der Regel geglaubt.
> Begründung dafür ist dann, dass dieser doch kein Interesse daran haben könnte Unwahres zu behaupten?
> Hatte ich so ähnlich schon mal, allerdings in einer Verkehrssache.
> 
> Jürgen



In Strafsachen angeblich nicht so einfach, zumindest aber immer revisionswürdig.


----------



## Andal (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*



Jose schrieb:


> andal, haselnussrookie , wurdest du damals  gezwungen? nöh, ne.
> 
> warum denn jetzt so fragen?
> 
> ...



Natrülich hat mich auch keiner gezwungen. Aber ich war auch nicht so saublöd, es auf einem Schlauchboot auf der Alz zu tun.


----------



## Saltywata (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

Ich empfinde es auch als zwiespältig, einerseits ist es richtig und wichtig, dass Schwarzangelei hart bestraft wird, andererseits werden in diesem Land weitaus schlimmere Dinge getan, die nicht mit 4000€ bestraft werden.

Ist das Geld eigentlich zweckgebunden, oder macht sich der Fiskus einfach die Taschen voll?


----------



## Fruehling (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*



Saltywata schrieb:


> ...Ist das Geld eigentlich zweckgebunden...?



Ja klar! Frau Hendricks bekommt neue Außenspiegel am Dienstwagen! :q


----------



## kati48268 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

Ein normaler Vereinsaufseher ist juristisch betrachtet eine Privatperson, da ist "Bestechung" keine Straftat wie es bei einem amtl. Fischereiaufseher wäre.
Es schadet aber natürlich der Glaubwürdigkeit und verhagelt die Reputation in Sachen Schuldeinsicht.

Geldstrafen sind nicht zweckgebunden, die gehen ins Staatssäckel. Anders als Geldbußen, die können gemeinnützigen Trägern (die bestimmte Bedingungen erfüllen müssen) zugewiesen werden.

Ein Jugendlicher wird in der Regel deutlich sanfter bestraft, wenn der Aufseher ein Herz hat, erst gar nicht angezeigt, ...mit Herz & Hirn, von ihm verdonnert sich bei der Jugendgruppe des Vereins zu melden .


----------



## thanatos (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

;+ wenn ich richtig gelesen habe - ein riesiges Theater wegen  nicht mitgeführten Papieren , der nicht erlaubten Benutzung eines Schlauchbootes #c 
 was hat das mit Schwarzangeln zu tun ? ;+ ?????
 Wie oft zieht man los mal für ein Stündchen - und stellt am Wasser fest Papiere in der anderen Jacke oder wie oft fährt man ganz auf die Schnelle mit dem Auto Brot holen ohne Führerschein ;+ ---- Kontrolle - Auto weg und Knast  |supergri;+|supergri
 man kann alles übertreiben


----------



## Jose (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

hast nicht richtig gelesen.


----------



## geomas (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*



Jose schrieb:


> hast nicht richtig gelesen.



Das allererste Posting in diesem Thread ist widersprüchlich. Hatte er nun die nötigen Papieren, nur eben nicht dabei, oder hatte er gültige Papiere weder zu Hause noch dabei?


Das er alle denkbaren Fehler bei der Kontrolle gemacht hat, ist klar.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

Ich dachte ja eigentlich bis dato, dass es in Bayern eine lebendige Kultur der Wilderei auch als Zeichen des Widerstandes gegen die Obrigkeit heute noch gibt..
:g:g:g
:q:q:q

Vielleicht deswegen die hohe Strafe?

Nicht zu vergessen:
Als vorbestraft (Eintragung Bundeszentralregister) gilt man (wie immer bei Juristerei: "im Normalfall", immer Einzelfallbetrachtung) ab einer Geldstrafe von 91 Tagessätzen (im polizeilichen Führungszeugnis tauchen allerdings ERSTverurteilungen bis 90 Tagessätze nicht auf, auch wenn sie im Bundeszentralregister stehen).

Hätte der Angeklagte also den Strafbefehl einfach bezahlt, wäre er mit 70 Tagessätzen unter der Grenze dieser 91 Tagessätze gewesen..

Nach der Verhandlung jetzt mit 130 Tagessätzen ist er definitiv über der Grenze und wird da wohl seinen Eintrag ins Bundeszentralregister kriegen.

Da muss für das Gericht schon ein triftiger Grund vorgelegen haben, über diese 90-Tage-Grenze zu gehen, die sich in meine Augen weder aus schwarzangeln noch aus Fischwilderei herleiten lassen dürfte..


----------



## daci7 (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

Ich hab mir jetz nicht 15 Seiten Kommentare durchgelesen muss ich gestehen.
Ich halte die Strafe für übertrieben hoch (rein fürs Schwarzfischen) - find es aber grundsätzlich richtig das bestraft wird. 
Klaro wird der Bestechungsversuch, genauso wie die fehlende Einsicht in das Strafmaß mit eingeflossen sein.
Allein die Verhältnismäßigkeit fehlt mir in diesem Fall im Vergleich zu anderen Vergehen (zum Bleistift aus dem Straßenverkehr oder dem Steuerrecht :q).

Wenn jemand mit 130 Tagessätzen dafür bestraft wird weil er *versucht hat* Fische im Wert von ein paar Öcken zu klauen und sich dann uneinsichtig gezeigt hat - wie geht man denn dan mit Leuten um die vorsätzlich anderer Leute Leben riskieren oder Millionen an Steuern hinterschlagen und sich dazu ebenfalls uneinsichtig zeigen? Kopf ab? :q

Grundsätzlich finde ich allerdings die Strafe des "Einzugs aller benutzten Materialien" richtig gut - das könnte man doch zum Beispiel gut auf unseren Straßenverkehr übertragen (siehe Schweiz) :m


----------



## Franz_16 (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*



> Grundsätzlich finde ich allerdings die Strafe des "Einzugs aller benutzten Materialien" richtig gut - das könnte man doch zum Beispiel gut auf unseren Straßenverkehr übertragen (siehe Schweiz)



Die eingezogenen Materialien werden übrigens dann manchmal von einem Gerichtsvollzieher versteigert. 

Ich war mal bei so einer Versteigerung, weil in der Zeitung stand, dass es dort auch Angelzeug gibt. Das war aber für die Katz. Eigentlich hätte man die Täter nicht bestrafen müssen, mit dem Tackle zu angeln das ihnen abgenommen wurde, war eigentlich Strafe genug :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Das war aber für die Katz. Eigentlich hätte man die Täter nicht bestrafen müssen, mit dem Tackle zu angeln das ihnen abgenommen wurde, war eigentlich Strafe genug :q


Die kleingeteilte "Tele", die man nicht vermisst, wenn man flüchten muss ;-))


----------



## daci7 (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Die eingezogenen Materialien werden übrigens dann manchmal von einem Gerichtsvollzieher versteigert.
> 
> Ich war mal bei so einer Versteigerung, weil in der Zeitung stand, dass es dort auch Angelzeug gibt. Das war aber für die Katz. Eigentlich hätte man die Täter nicht bestrafen müssen, mit dem Tackle zu angeln das ihnen abgenommen wurde, war eigentlich Strafe genug :q



So wirds meist sein - aber dadurch haste auch wieder eine gewisse Relation in der Strafe.
Wenn sich Graf Koks mit 20K € Boot vollgepackt mit teuerstem Geschmeide über die Grenzen hinwegsetzt und meint er würd über dem Gesetz stehen triffts ihn halt härter als den Bengel mit der Haselnuss Peitsche :q
Dazu ein Monatsgehalt und *ich *wäre mit der Strafe zufrieden.


----------



## daci7 (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

Oder wahlweise ein Monatsdienst (heißt 4x40h) Sozialarbeit - und zwar am Gewässer. Müll sammeln würde mir da einfallen :m


----------



## vonda1909 (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

Wenn man das so liest ist bei der hälft eine Solidarität mit diesem Verbrecher als wäre es der eigene Bruder.Nun wo er keine Angeln und kein Boot hat kann er ja in den Wald gehen und Rehe wildern gehen oder Hasen .
Und wenn jemand meint das für andere verstöße würde milder bestraft sollte er auf die Straße gehen oder selbst in die Politik.Fakt ist Schuld an seinem Schlamassel ist er selbst.


----------



## fishhawk (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

Hallo,



> Hätte der Angeklagte also den Strafbefehl einfach bezahlt, wäre er mit 70 Tagessätzen unter der Grenze dieser 91 Tagessätze gewesen..
> 
> Nach der Verhandlung jetzt mit 130 Tagessätzen ist er definitiv über der Grenze und wird da wohl seinen Eintrag ins Bundeszentralregister kriegen.



Soweit ich verstanden habe, hat er doch die 70 Tagessätze dann letztendlich akzeptiert. Wahrscheinlich war ihm das Risiko mit dem Führungszeugnis dann doch zu hoch.

Was dem Artikel eben nicht schlüssig zu entnehmen ist, sind die Kriterien für das Strafgeld und ob er wirklich gültige Papiere zu Hause hatte.

Wäre der erste mir bekannte Fall, wo jemand wegen einer einfachen Fischwilderei mit der Angel so eine harte Strafe aufgebrummt kriegt.

Wichtiger als die Höhe des Strafmaßes finde ich aber, dass überhaupt kontrolliert und ggf. auch bestraft wird.

Das ist m.E. das richtige Signal.


----------



## Andal (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

War von euch wer dabei? Aus persönlicher Erfahrung, als Zuschauer, weiss ich, dass das persönliche Auftreten und Verhalten vor Gericht sehr wohl auch einen Einfluss aufs Strafmass haben kann. Und ich weiss von einem Angestellten am AG TS, dass sich dieses Gericht ganz ausdrücklich keine RTL-Manieren bieten lässt. Und wie ich schon mal dazu schrieb, ist dieses Gericht auch nicht für besondere Milde bekannt.


----------



## Warti (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

In Bayern sollte man eben nicht ohne Schein angeln,allerdings finde ich das Urteil recht heftig. Leute die seit zwei Jahren richtigen Schaden anrichten laufen frei herum,das verstehe wer will.


----------



## Lajos1 (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*



Andal schrieb:


> War von euch wer dabei? Aus persönlicher Erfahrung, als Zuschauer, weiss ich, dass das persönliche Auftreten und Verhalten vor Gericht sehr wohl auch einen Einfluss aufs Strafmass haben kann. Und ich weiss von einem Angestellten am AG TS, dass sich dieses Gericht ganz ausdrücklich keine RTL-Manieren bieten lässt. Und wie ich schon mal dazu schrieb, ist dieses Gericht auch nicht für besondere Milde bekannt.



Hallo,

da hast Du absolut recht. Ich hatte (beruflich) öfters mit Gerichten zu tun; zu den "Gerichtssendungen" bei diversen Sendern kann ich nur sagen, da war noch niemand bei einer richtigen Gerichtsverhandlung. Beim Dazwischenquatschen fliegts Du da sofort raus.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Andal (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da hast Du absolut recht. Ich hatte (beruflich) öfters mit Gerichten zu tun; zu den "Gerichtssendungen" bei diversen Sendern kann ich nur sagen, da war noch niemand bei einer richtigen Gerichtsverhandlung. Beim Dazwischenquatschen fliegts Du da sofort raus.
> 
> ...



Wenn es beim Rausfliegen bleibt. Eine Ordnungsstrafe, oder eine Ordnungshaft ist für jeden Richter eine der leichtesten Übungen überhaupt.


----------



## Reg A. (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*



thanatos schrieb:


> Wie oft zieht man los mal für ein Stündchen - und stellt am Wasser fest Papiere in der anderen Jacke oder wie oft fährt man ganz auf die Schnelle mit dem Auto Brot holen ohne Führerschein ;+



Rhetorische oder ernst gemeinte Fragen? 
In beiden Fällen meine Antwort (nur mich betreffend): noch nie.
War einmal unterwegs und habe dann bemerkt, dass ich meine Angelpapiere zu Hause in meiner anderen Jacke vergessen hatte. Also schwupps umgekehrt, Scheine geholt und wieder los. Hat mich zwar ca. 40 Minuten verlorene Angelzeit gekostet, aber was solls? Der zeitliche Aufwand und der verursachte Stress im Falle einer (an diesem Tag nicht eingetretenen) Kontrolle wären um ein Vielfaches höher gewesen. 
Und mein Führerschein befindet sich in meiner Brieftasche, also kann ich entweder Brötchen kaufen UND gesetzeskonform Auto fahren, oder eben beides nicht 

So, und nun zum Thema: finde die Strafe gerechtfertigt. Der Kerl hat sich ja mal selten dämlich angestellt und auch kein Fettnäpfchen ausgelassen. Und die gesetzliche Regelung über die Tagessätze empfinde ich ebenfalls als gerecht: gut verdienende Personen trifft es dadurch ebenso angemessen wie Geringverdiener, was bei Pauschalbeträgen nicht der Fall wäre.

Und an all diejenigen, die freies Angeln für alle fordern: nur zu. Werdet Gewässereigner oder -pächter. Ist ja kein Hexenwerk. Nen kleinen Karpfenweiher z.B. kannste schon für ca. 100 Euro Jahrespacht haben (plus Besatz, Materialerwerb und -einsatz sowie Arbeitsstunden zur vernüftigen Bewirtschaftung). Dann könnt ihr jeden X-Beliebigen (im Rahmen des jeweiligen Landesfischereirechts) an eurem Gewässer angeln lassen! Aber mal ehrlich: ich bin der festen Überzeugung, dass spätestens dann der laute Ruf nach dem Angeln als (kostenloses) Jedermannsrechts doch nur noch ein Flüstern darstellen würde


----------



## Reg A. (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Zur entsprechenden Rechtssprechung sage ich nur geht mal durch Berlin, dann Hamburg ,dann Köln und dann München, dann kann ja wohl jeder selbst feststellen wo die Gerichte das Strafmaß etwas höher ausschöpfen.



Da hast du unbestritten recht. Es stellt sich aber (nach wie vor) die Frage: ist das nun gut oder schlecht?


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

Leute, echt - hier gehts um Angeln, schwarzangeln etc - alle die, die nach Einhaltung der Regeln und harten Strafen schreien, sich aber selber hier nicht an unsere halten, sollten sich mal Strafe für sich selber überlegen..


----------



## daci7 (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Zur entsprechenden Rechtssprechung sage ich nur geht mal durch Berlin, dann Hamburg ,dann Köln und dann München, dann kann ja wohl jeder selbst feststellen wo die Gerichte das Strafmaß etwas höher ausschöpfen.
> Zum Urteil selbst habe ich schon genug geschrieben.



Genau - spätestens dann will doch keiner mehr in München hausen


----------



## geomas (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

...und die Moral aus der Geschicht: wenn man Mist baut und dabei erwischt wird, zeigt man sich besser einsichtig. 

Gilt nicht nur fürs Verhalten am Wasser.


----------



## Jose (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*



bastido schrieb:


> Recht hast Du aber da ich ja aus einer der gesetzlosen Städte komme, wollte ich mal nachfragen. Ich kann bei so viel plattnes nur den Kopf schütteln, mehr Strafe gleich mehr Ordnung und Gesetzestreue passt nicht nur beim Angeln nicht.



irgendwie bleib ich  hängen bei deinem teilsatz "Gesetzestreue passt nicht nur beim Angeln nicht".

so seh ich auch deinen post bzgl. skandinavien.

ich erklärs gerne. 
gefühlt 99% der angler sind für vermehrte kontrollen, 145% beklagen sich über kontrollen, kontrollen gibts geschätzt an 1% der angeltage.

ich finde so manche regelung überflüssig bis knechtend.
kann mensch diskutieren, gilt aber erstmal.

und die sanktionen. muss mensch auch diskutieren, und da gibts für mich eigentlich nur eins, nämlich schmerzhaft spürbar müssen die sein, nicht pauschal, nach leistungsfähigkeit, sprich tagessätzen, wo ich aber noch nen "reichen"-koeffizienten sehen möchte (erklär ich gerne, hier aber fehl am platze)

bin evtl. noch etwas aufgewühlt, von gestern: radfahrer ohne licht aber headphones. wärs n kaninchen gewesen, gäbs heute keinen schweinebraten sondern kning - und ich hätte ein verfahren am hals, fahrradunfall...


hat nix mit duckenbuckeln oder sonstwas zu tun, offensichtlich haben wir zeitgenossen, die entweder sozial defizitär sind oder über die gegebenen sanktiönchen lachen.

das lachen muss denen vergehen.


ps: wenn du noch was zum grübeln willst:
zu zeiten der tätärä war ich heilfroh, es gesund bis zur transitstrecke geschafft zu haben. die rücksichtlose ellenbogen-höchstgeschwindigkeit bis zur grenze, egal welches wetter, egal was aber immer ichichicdh zuerst.
und dann das zugegeben zeitlupige einvernehmliche schwimmen bei 100kmh.
aus respekt vor der ddr?

nee, weil es sehr weh getan hätte, eben


----------



## Fruehling (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*



Jose schrieb:


> ...gefühlt 99% der angler sind für vermehrte kontrollen, 145% beklagen sich über kontrollen, kontrollen gibts geschätzt an 1% der angeltage....



:q:q:q

Wie geil!


----------



## Jose (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

ganz schnell:
soziales verhalten lässt sich nicht durch strafen erzwingen, haben oder nicht haben.

unsoziales verhalten lässt sich imo durch spürbare strafen eindämmen.

bodensatz bleibt immer.

und, nochmal betont: stures befolgen von "gesetzen", das geht gar nicht.
einen angelbegeisterten steppke so zu behandeln wie nen abgefeimten schwarzangler - geht gar nicht.

wenn man gesetze liest, wird auch schnell klar, wer hier gesetze macht.

da ist nicht nur angelpolitisches gefragt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

Sodele - mal wieder zur Ursprungsfrage (war da nicht was mit Angeln??):
* Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln? Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

na also - geht doch ;-)))


----------



## Fruehling (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

Teeren, Feedern und Vierteilen!

Öffentlich, bitteschön! |bigeyes


----------



## Jose (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sodele - mal wieder zur Ursprungsfrage (war da nicht was mit Angeln??):
> * Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln? Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*




gerne.
ungesichert ist ja, ob er den nur vergessen hat oder überhaupt nen fischereischein besitzt.

falls ja: entziehen
falls nein: sperre

und er mag sich noch glücklich schätzen, nach den regeln der adligen vorbesitzer wär er schon krähenfraß.


ps. zur verifizierung adliger ansprüche bestehe ich aber auf verifizierung: das fließende blut muss blau sein.


----------



## Jose (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

ne gewisse dialektik wär angebracht:
schlimmeres sollte härter bestraft werden.


ok, und nu die OT-diskussion, was schlimmer wäre...


----------



## daci7 (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*



Jose schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> unsoziales verhalten lässt sich imo durch spürbare strafen eindämmen.
> [...]



Und genau das glaube ich nicht. 
Eher wie in der Erziehung - wer härter zuschlägt ist nicht der Gewinner sondern der Vollpfosten. Das geht nur über Konsequenz. 
Wenn man damit rechnen muss erwischt zu werden und dann seine Strafe zu bekommen, dann macht es keiner. Auch nicht, wenn die Strafe 100€ ist. 
Wenn man aber damit rechnen kann nicht erwischt zu werden, oder das das Verfahren fallengelassen wird oder oder oder - dann probiert man eben sein Glück.
Einfache, einheitliche und verständliche Regeln und konsequente Ahndung von Delikten - so würde ich das wollen. 
In diesem Fall ist die Strafe mMn (fürs Schwarzangeln) zu hoch. Das allerdings überhaupt Bestraft wurde finde ich gut, denn das sollte öfter passieren.

PS: zum Thema harte Strafen = brave Bürger sollte man vielleicht nicht nur nach Skandinavien schauen. Die Länder mit den drakonischsten Strafen haben die ärgsten Probleme mit Drogen, Kriminalität usw. Und warum? Weil Recht dort willkürlich gesprochen wird und nicht konsequent.


----------



## angler1996 (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*



daci7 schrieb:


> Und genau das glaube ich nicht.
> Eher wie in der Erziehung - wer härter zuschlägt ist nicht der Gewinner sondern der Vollpfosten. Das geht nur über Konsequenz.
> Wenn man damit rechnen muss erwischt zu werden und dann seine Strafe zu bekommen, dann macht es keiner.
> Entschuldige, aber das ist zumindest gewagt, Du widersprichst Dir selber.
> ...



Sorry , Gruß A.


----------



## daci7 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Entschuldige, aber das ist zumindest gewagt, Du widersprichst Dir selber.
> nie zu schnell?
> nie flasch geparkt?
> nie mir nem Handy beim Fahren?
> ...



Klaro hab ich das schon gemacht. Und warum? Weil ich weiß, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit erwischt zu werden verschwindend gering ist. Wäre das nicht so, würde ich das auch nicht machen, das ist doch genau wovon ich rede.

Klar kann man sich jetz nen Deppen rausfischen und den zu 20 Jahren Strafarbeit im Gulag verdonnern - trotzdem wird dadurch nicht bewirkt, dass weniger Leute schwarzfischen. Und warum? Weil man eben getrost davon ausgehen kann, dass man nicht erwischt wird. 
Es wird eben nur ein Exempel statuiert und irgendjemand kann sich auf  die Schultern klopfen und bahaupten "richtig was bewegt zu haben".

Und ja, es gibt Länder in denen Schwarzangeln wesentlich empfindlicher bestraft wird als in D und in denen weniger schwarz geangelt wird. Das liegt aber mMn nicht daran, dass die Strafen höher sind, sondern dass diese eben konsequent verfolgt werden und das man eben damit rechnen muss erwischt zu werden.

Und ja - das Urteil selbst kann ich überhaupt nicht bewerten, da ich keine Ahnung davon habe was alles in die Urteilsbegründung mit eingeflossen ist. Aber wenn ich den Titel richtig verstehe geht es hier wirklich nur darum wie "Schwarzangeln" zu bestrafen sein soll.

|wavey:


----------



## daci7 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*



Dropshot schrieb:


> Ich finde, diese Aussage widerspricht sich, aber gut.
> 
> Ob die Höhe der Strafe sich darauf auswirkt, ob Straftaten begangen werden oder doch eher die Entdeckungswahrscheinlichkeit, darüber darf man sich streiten.
> [...]



Darüber wurde sich schon eine Menge gestritten - und ich denke das man sich (wenn man mal hardliner außen vor lässt) recht einig ist.
Fachliteratur gibt es dazu zu genüge, hier mal zwei reviews die ich jetz auf die schnelle gefunden habe:
*Deterrence: Testing the Effects of Perceived Sanction Certainty on Probation Violations*

DOI: 10.1111/j.1475-682X.2000.tb00901.x


*Sentence Severity and Crime: Accepting the Null Hypothesis*

DOI: 10.1086/652230



Oder auch eine ganz kurze Zusammenfassung:
https://nij.gov/five-things/pages/deterrence.aspx




> *1. The        certainty of being caught is a vastly more powerful deterrent than the punishment.*
> 
> Research shows clearly that the chance of being caught is a vastly more effective deterrent than even draconian punishment.
> [...]
> ...





Das Strafmaß ist bestimmt nicht absolut unwichtig, aber ab einer gewissen Höhe eben nicht mehr wirklich relevant für die Bekämpfung von Straftaten.
|wavey:


----------



## kati48268 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

Dieselben Ergebnisse liefern auch jede Menge kriminologische Studien bei uns.
Es ist nicht das Strafmass, dass von Delikten abhält,
sondern die Wahrscheinlichkeit erwischt zu werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

Spannend ist es allemal, wie weit auseinander da die Meinungen gehen, was nun eine angebrachte oder gerechte Strafe wäre.

Macht vielleicht auch klar, wie schwer sich ein meist fachlich (anglerisch) nicht vorbelasteter Richter da zwangsweise tun muss, soll er solche Dinge fair oder gerecht beurteilen. 

Und die Diskussion zeigt auch, wie viel unterschiedliche Dinge in ein Urteil einfliessen können. 

Vielleicht nützts ja, dass mancher zukünftig nicht mehr gleich schreit "Hängt ihn" - oder auch nicht" lasst ihn laufen"...

Und ich bin sicher, die Diskussion wird genauso kontrovers weiterlaufen..

Zwischen Freispruch und hängt ihn, zwischen wie kann man so dumm sein und dumm gelaufen, zwischen Fischdieb und bürgerlicher Ungehorsam...

Ich werde mit Interesse weiter mitlesen...


----------



## Lajos1 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*



Dropshot schrieb:


> Oder hätte er für den Versuch, sich rauszureden, gar gleich die noch höhere Strafe kassieren sollen?
> Nein. Einsicht und Reue zeigen sollte postiv bewertet werden, sich "rausreden" darf sich aber nicht negativ auswirken.
> Oder gar einfach einen Freispruch?
> Nö.
> ...




Hallo,

egal wie auch immer; sich rausreden wirkt sich aber keinesfalls positiv aus. Sich rausreden und das Gericht dabei für dumm verkaufen wollen ist eine ganz andere Sache und das wirkt sich negativ aus, denn verarschen lassen sich die Richter nicht.|bigeyes

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

Ich glaube, das mitm Gericht war schon durch, weil der den Strafbefehl NICHT akzeptierte, sondern vor Gericht zog damit.

Das sollte man nur dann (Einspruch gegen Strafbefehl), wenn man weiss, dass man unschuldig ist (Finkbeiner/Mohnert als Beispiel) UND das glaubwürdig darlegen kann.

Ansonsten kriegste aus Prinzip eine mehr mit - man macht dem Gericht ja damit schliesslich mehr Arbeit..


----------



## daci7 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*



Dropshot schrieb:


> Doch. Daci7:
> <<<Wenn man damit rechnen muss erwischt zu werden und dann seine Strafe zu bekommen, dann macht es keiner. Auch nicht, wenn die Strafe 100€ ist.>>>
> [...]


 
Neee ... bitte nochmal alle Posts lesen (ich habs mal angehangen).
Ich habe gesagt, das 100€ mMn wahrscheinlich reichen würden um abzuschrecken - wenn man davon ausgehen muss erwischt zu werden.
Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass ich pauschal 100€ als Strafe für angebracht halte.


daci7 schrieb:


> [über den Einzug des Gerödels]So wirds meist sein - aber dadurch haste auch wieder eine gewisse Relation in der Strafe.
> Wenn sich Graf Koks mit 20K € Boot vollgepackt mit teuerstem Geschmeide über die Grenzen hinwegsetzt und meint er würd über dem Gesetz stehen triffts ihn halt härter als den Bengel mit der Haselnuss Peitsche :q
> Dazu ein Monatsgehalt und *ich *wäre mit der Strafe zufrieden.


 


daci7 schrieb:


> Oder wahlweise ein Monatsdienst (heißt 4x40h) Sozialarbeit - und zwar am Gewässer. Müll sammeln würde mir da einfallen :m


 
#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

zum Thema erwischt werden - wir hatten ja auch schon mal umgefragt, wie oft Angler kontrolliert wurden:
Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???

Mehr als die Hälfte wurde gar nicht kontrolliert, nochmal über 20 % nur einmal, nur der Rest mehr...

Wer sich als Schwarzangler dann nicht so doof anstellt wie hier, mitm Schlauchboot den Fluss runter und von da aus Angeln, wo schon Bootsangeln verboten ist, sondern wer sich etwas abseits in die Büsche schlägt, dessen Entdeckungsgefahr dürfte (wie damit Abschreckungswirkung  von Strafen) eher gering ausfallen.


----------



## daci7 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*



Dropshot schrieb:


> Da. Hatte das hier rauskopiert.
> Ist ja auch kein Problem, ich hatte mich nur darauf bezogen.
> 
> 
> ...das hatte ich auch weder so aufgefasst noch behauptet.


 
Alles klar - sorry!
#g


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*



Dropshot schrieb:


> #g
> scheint es gar keinen großen Unterschied zu machen, ob man überhaupt keinen Angelschein hat oder einen hat, diesen aber nur nicht mitführt?;+



Nur kann es bezüglich der Gültigkeit des Fischereischeins Probleme geben, zumindest wenn ein solches Urteil dem Landratsamt weitergeleitet wird?
(Wenn überhaupt vorhanden, was ja in diesem Fall noch zu klären ist?)
Wird wohl als Aufschlag zum Urteil eingezogen!
Wovon ich in Bayern fast ausgehen würde!

Jürgen


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*



daci7 schrieb:


> Und genau das glaube ich nicht.
> Eher wie in der Erziehung - wer härter zuschlägt ist nicht der Gewinner sondern der Vollpfosten. Das geht nur über Konsequenz.
> Wenn man damit rechnen muss erwischt zu werden und dann seine Strafe zu bekommen, dann macht es keiner. Auch nicht, wenn die Strafe 100€ ist.
> Wenn man aber damit rechnen kann nicht erwischt zu werden, oder das das Verfahren fallengelassen wird oder oder oder - dann probiert man eben sein Glück.
> ...



Kluger Beitrag, die Entdeckungs- und Sanktionswahrscheinlichkeit ist der wichtigste Faktor für regelkonformes Verhalten. Die Sanktionshöhe ist nicht entscheidend, solange sie den möglichen Nutzen eines Regelverstoßes deutlich übersteigt.


----------



## Lajos1 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*



Dropshot schrieb:


> #g
> 
> ...was mir jetzt beim Blick ins Gesetz aufgefallen ist... in den Gesetzen (vielleicht in manchen Landesgesetzen, habe jetzt nicht in alle reingeguckt) scheint es gar keinen großen Unterschied zu machen, ob man überhaupt keinen Angelschein hat oder einen hat, diesen aber nur nicht mitführt?;+



Hallo,

da ist schon ein Unterschied. Das Nichtmitführen des Angelscheins/Fischereischeins ist eine Ordnungswidrigkeit.
Das Nichbesitzen dieser Papiere und trotzdem Angeln ist ein Straftat.
In etwa vergleichbar, wenn Du Deinen Führerschein nicht dabeihast = Ordnungswidrigkeit. Wenn Du überhaupt keinen Führerschein hast und trotzdem Auto fährst = Straftat.
Der Unterschied in beiden Fällen wäre erheblich.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

Hallo,



> Die Sanktionshöhe ist nicht entscheidend, solange sie den möglichen Nutzen eines Regelverstoßes deutlich übersteigt.



Würde ich auch so sehen, denn ich kenne Angler, die Bußgelder bis 100,- € bewußt in Kauf nehmen, wenn sie dafür ihre Chancen auf einen guten Fang deutlich erhöhen.

Wenn sie dann aber doch mal erwischt werden und im Wiederholungsfall  Kartenentzug angedroht wird, sieht der Fall dann wieder anders aus.



> Zitat von Dropshot
> ...was mir jetzt beim Blick ins Gesetz aufgefallen ist... in den Gesetzen (vielleicht in manchen Landesgesetzen, habe jetzt nicht in alle reingeguckt) scheint es gar keinen großen Unterschied zu machen, ob man überhaupt keinen Angelschein hat oder einen hat, diesen aber nur nicht mitführt?



Also in § 293 StGB kommt der Begriff Fischereischein oder Erlaubnisschein gar nicht vor. Im BayFiG der Begriff Fischwilderei nicht.

Wie Lajos schon erwähnt hat, gäbe es bei lediglichem Nichtmitführen der Papiere nach Art 77 BayFiG einen Bußgeldbescheid, keinen Strafbefehl.

Warum die Strafe so hoch ausfiel, kann wohl nur die zuständige Justiz erklären.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

das ist aber NRW - der Fall hier in Bayern.


----------



## Trollwut (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Wie Lajos schon erwähnt hat, gäbe es bei lediglichem Nichtmitführen der Papiere nach Art 77 BayFiG einen Bußgeldbescheid, keinen Strafbefehl.




Jo. Und das sind in der Regel 15€ bei Kontrolle durch Polizei.
Hab ich mal gehört :m:m
Wie bei ner defektem Leuchte am Auto. Reparieren lassen und binnen ner gewissen Frist vorzeigen, Bußgeld bezahlen, fertig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

Hab mal 30 sm SW Helgoland 10 DM bezahlt - Schein im Auto in Cuxhaven, Kontrolle auf Yacht beim Makrelenangeln. Musste dann Kopie Schein an Polizei faxen..

Aber auch schon ein paar Jahre her..

Und Schein gehabt wie auch sonst nix falsch gemacht. 

Auf 130 Tagessätze wie hier im Fall wär das nie gekommen...


----------



## Lajos1 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

Hallo,

mein Neffe (Bayern) hatte vergessen seinen Fischereischein verlängern zu lassen. Er fischte mit gültigem Erlaubnisschein aber abgelaufenen Fischereischein und wurde von der Polizei kontrolliert. Ergebnis: 60 Euro Geldbuße. Müßte bei lediglichen Nichtmitführen desselben etwas "billiger" sein.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und euer Urteil fürs Schwarzangeln?  Freispruch, 4.200 oder 7.150 €?*

jo, aber ich denke im Fall hier gings definitiv nicht nur um "vergessen" ...


----------

